# M8 2011?



## hacke242 (22. März 2010)

sea otter steht vor der tür. was meint ihr, kommt das M8?


----------



## Crak (23. März 2010)

werde ich dir sagen, wenn ich da bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhoehl (23. März 2010)

Crak schrieb:


> werde ich dir sagen, wenn ich da bin



Dann aber bitte viele viele Bilder mitbringen ;-)


----------



## Crak (23. März 2010)

mal gucken wieviel zeit neben dem race und so ist.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. März 2010)

wenn dann wird eh erst fürs Team genutzt


----------



## Crak (23. März 2010)

war beim 951 auch nicht so...


----------



## Paolo (24. März 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> wenn dann wird eh erst fürs Team genutzt




Das Team hat die Rahmen doch bereits bekommen.


----------



## Downhoehl (24. März 2010)

Crak schrieb:


> war beim 951 auch nicht so...



Zumindest der JD hat den 951-Rahmen schon davor gefahren....


----------



## Crak (24. März 2010)

da hast du recht!


----------



## DH_RYDA (3. Mai 2010)

ich glaub fest daran, dass da was kommt: 

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=614682
nachdem sogar einen eigenen Stickkit gibt, wär möglich, dass das Teil kurz vor der Serienreife steht....


----------



## Paolo (3. Mai 2010)

Ist ja auch so aufwendig mal eben M9 Proto anstatt 951 etc. draufdrucken zu lassen. 
Wenn etwas kommt dann sicher nicht mehr diese Saison. 2011 wäre es aber gut denkbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_RYDA (3. Mai 2010)

Paolo schrieb:


> Ist ja auch so aufwendig mal eben M9 Proto anstatt 951 etc. draufdrucken zu lassen.
> Wenn etwas kommt dann sicher nicht mehr diese Saison. 2011 wäre es aber gut denkbar.



und trotzdem hat man es bis jetzt bei jedem einzigen Prototypen, der gefahren wurde, unterlassen.....wird einen grund haben, dass demonstrativ "M9 proto" draufsteht....


----------



## Christiaan (4. Mai 2010)

Hoffentlich kommt das M9 schnell in Produktion, dann kann es mein M6 ersetzen


----------



## Downhoehl (5. Mai 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt das M9 schnell in Produktion, dann kann es mein M6 ersetzen


Ja, das hoffe ich auch


----------



## bachmayeah (5. Mai 2010)

haha


----------



## hacke242 (5. Mai 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> haha



das hört sich aber sehr "verdächtig" an lieber bachmayeah!
mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn du schon eins im keller hast.


----------



## bachmayeah (9. Mai 2010)

Nope, leider nicht. Versuch grad günstig an was dh mäßiges ranzukommen. Mal schauen, was sich auftreiben lässt. Ansonsten hänge ich gut am uzzi..,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hacke242 (9. Mai 2010)

ich wußte es doch, du ziehst dir das NEUE v10! gib es zu.


----------



## bachmayeah (9. Mai 2010)

Huä? Neverever. Mit dem carbon dingens, das teilweise der Philosophie von SC widerspricht (kurzer dämpfer für weniger Gewicht, jetzt dann doch 240mm) widerspricht meinem Sinn für Geschmack. Entweder Intense oder Yeti, aber eher temecula ...


----------

